# Darn barn cats hurt a chicken...now what?



## pennylullabelle

So, I am pretty sure it was my feral cats who are going to find their way back to the pound if they do this again but...they attacked one of my hens. I only have 4, they are named, and they are our pets. They enjoy being held and petted and going for walks around the property with us. So, as you can imagine, I'm pretty upset! :angry: :veryangry: 

Now, here's the issue. How do I treat the chicken? She is eating, drinking, and staying with the flock as normal. But she has quite a bit of flesh and skin missing from her backside. You can see the last ribs and her spine! I have sprayed the area generously with iodine to keep the other chickens from pecking at it (tastes awful) and of course to help with infection. Is there anything else I can do? Should I just put her down :shrug: 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## cdtrum

We had a chicken get hurt last year with a pretty bad area.....I actually put her in a dog kennel and kept her in my laundry room/mud room for about 2 weeks and let her heal......I used pine tar for horses on her (was suggested by members at backyard chicken forum), it also kept her and the other hens from pecking at the wound... but my hen didn't have bones showing.....I also took an eye dropper and gave her some of the goats nutridrench. My vet didn't think she would make it, but she did! It also happen during the winter, so by keeping her inside helped keep her warm. During the day I would open the kennel and she would roost on top of the kennel, she could then see through the door window into the kitchen and watch us.

Just wanted to add, the worse thing about having her in the house was the mud room smelled like the coop! At least the kennel was wire so when she sat on top the poop would fall through into the kennel....I changed out the straw in the kennel daily..... that little hen still follows me around talking to me the whole time I'm out in their barn......Oh, I also would give her cracked raw eggs, to this day she loves it when an egg gets cracked and I throw it to her!


----------



## jberter

Sorry to hear about your chicken/hen. Are you sure it was the cat??? Also putting her in the dog kennel sounds like a winner being it's so cold out and you can monitor her better that way and not have the other chickens pecking at her. Hope she pulls through for you. ray: I know I had a pet banty hen growing up and they do make good little companions and egg layers to.  My poor mother. bless her heart, she said if it walked, crawled or flew I made a pet out of it.. or tryed.. :laugh:


----------



## pennylullabelle

Thanks guys that's a great idea! My coop is heated, so the temp isn't an issue. But keeping her away from the other hens sounds really good. I'll get her in a kennel today. The coop is a shed that's 8x6 so I might try just putting the kennel in there so she can see her flock mates. Then let her out in the run when the other hens are out in the yard! Either way, thanks really. "June" is a sweet heart and I hope she pulls through this too!

On the cat note: I am pretty sure. My dogs are in the yard with the chickens every day. We are in a congested area where everyone in on just an acre and don't see predators like coyotes almost EVER. We have a pair of owls who hunt and nest here (I am quite proud of myself for establishing an environment where they would choose to stay!) The owls keep away other large fowl. And so that leaves the cats...who I have observed watching the coop intently over the past few days - something I never use to see them do. In fact, I seldom see them period. So, the fact that they will brave being within my sights suggests they think there is something they want very much in the coop.


----------



## sweetgoats

I would have to agree with the dog kennal. I am sure you know already but if you have one that is hurt the others will peck it to death.

As for the cat. That is in their nature to kill birds. So you have one choice. Shot it. Sorry that is just my opinion.


----------



## AndersonAcres

I had a young rooster that fell victim to the dog's attentions last summer, his injuries sound pretty similar to your bird's. He healed up very well, he was a free range bird so he got a lot of sunshine and rain on his wound. By the time winter came I couldn't tell that he'd even been injured, there was meat and skin and feathers grown right over the whole area. 

Water therapy might work too, I've seen it work very well in other animals with very deep wounds, if your chicken can handle getting wet!  

I hope she recovers!


----------



## pennylullabelle

Well, if the cats continue to stock the birds, they are going back to the pound. NV collects feral cats, spays/neuters them, microchips and gives shots and wormer. Then they are adopted out for free to ranches and farms with mice issues. The cats have done a great job on the mice...but they won't stay if they continue this crap! I will catch them, take them back and say "thanks, but no thanks!"


----------



## goathappy

We used to have a problem with the cats going after the chickens and I know this sounds mean but if I saw a cat stalking a chicken and getting ready to pounce on it, I would sneak up behind it and just give a kick in the bum. After a few times they stopped stalking and attacking chickens


----------



## Idahodreamer

Ditto Sarah . . .except I wack mine with a pine branch.  Stings a little but mostly scares the crap out of them.


----------



## pennylullabelle

hehe I have a lunge whip that would work pretty well! Horses don't love it, it works darn well though. Bet it would work for the cats too!


----------



## Idahodreamer

That would work. . .


----------



## bheila

Ya, I'd definitely keep her away from your other chickens until she's all the way healed. Chickens are cannibals. They'd peck her to death. I've put vicks on wounds before so the other chickens wouldn't peck at wound.


----------



## nutmegfarm

I've put chickens in dog kennels with no issues. I hope the chicken gets better


----------



## StaceyRosado

the problem with putting something on it that taste bad ..... chickens dont have taste buds 


Hope she heals up and yes I suggest you keep her separate


----------



## cdtrum

The pine tar is dark and goopy and smells offensive to the other chickens and because it is dark, they can't see the red from blood.....I believe the pine tar also has antibiotic properties to help heal. I only had to put it on my hen once, and it dries.....it tooks months for it to finally wear off...I up it on pretty thick to cover well.


----------



## StaceyRosado

cdtrum said:


> The pine tar is dark and goopy and smells offensive to the other chickens and because it is dark, they can't see the red from blood.....I believe the pine tar also has antibiotic properties to help heal. I only had to put it on my hen once, and it dries.....it tooks months for it to finally wear off...I up it on pretty thick to cover well.


yah the pine tar woudl work plus you are right it helps with healing


----------



## pennylullabelle

The betadine has worked quite well. If any of the other hens try to peck the sick on when I let everyone roam the yard they quickly shake their heads and begin rubbing their beeks on the ground. Then they don't do it again! Plus, it keeps the area clean  

On a good note, she is doing much better. The area is scabbed over so new scar tissue should begin to grow in soon. She is active, eating and drinking, and I'm relieved! 

I haven't figured out who did it, but I have left my dogs outside at night the last week or so to keep a extra watchful eye. Not sure how long that will help though!


----------



## 4kids

we sometimes put on vasiline to coat the wound. I also agree with the kennel idea in the coop. You should also give an antibiotic in the water or a dropper


----------



## rgbdab

do you feed your barn cats?
I have barn cats for rodent control, but I also put out a bowl of inexpensive, dry catfood once a day. It doesn't deter them from hunting, but might keep them from "hunting" something inappropriate, like your beloved chickens.


----------



## pennylullabelle

Yes I feed my cats. They have access to a very high quality cat food as well as occasionally raw meat/eggs left over from my dogs who are on a raw diet. 

Vaseline sounds like a good idea! As she heals more and requires less iodine I will try to vaseline to keep the other hens off her. She is in a kennel when I have them closed up. But I let her out to roam the yard with the other hens.


----------



## cdtrum

Glad to hear she is doing soooo well!!!!

My cats are scared of my hens, my hens will chase my cats right out of their barn!


----------

